# Ibus Of Common Commercial Beers



## jason (10/2/07)

Hi all

Just wondering if someone could tell me where I could find the IBUs of common Australian beers, in particular Little Creatures Pale ale. The reason being so that I know how far I can push the bitterness in my brews.

Thanks
J


----------



## DJR (10/2/07)

LCPA is about 35 IBU, i think that's correct. The BJCP style (American Pale Ale) calls for 30-45+ IBU (http://www.bjcp.org/styles04/Category10.html) . 

The Bright ale is a bit less probably about the 27-30 IBU mark and the Pils is probably at the same level as the Pale Ale.

Cooper's Pale/Sparkling is about 25

Carlton Draught or any other draught megalager is about 15-20 IBU, VB is a bit more than that but not much. "Premium" beers have a bit more, usually about the 25 mark

Main thing is balance, IBU's are nothing if the beer is out of balance between maltiness, sweetness and bitterness, the most bitter beer ever could be beautiful if it had enough malt flavour to back it up, and the least bitter beer could be fine if it has no sweetness or malt flavour (except that it would taste like Corona  )


----------



## sluggerdog (10/2/07)

DJR said:


> Main thing is balance, IBU's are nothing if the beer is out of balance between maltiness, sweetness and bitterness, the most bitter beer ever could be beautiful if it had enough malt flavour to back it up, and the least bitter beer could be fine if it has no sweetness or malt flavour (except that it would taste like Corona  )




BINGO! I Totally agree.

Becks is 28 IBU & James Squire Pilsner is 35, these are the only 2 I can be sure of.


----------



## lonte (10/2/07)

Redback _was_ 18IBU (but I reckon they've changed it heaps). Bittered with PoR and finished with Saaz. Agree above tho, without the grain bill to make sure the balance is there you're fighting a tough battle.


----------



## T.D. (10/2/07)

From what I have been told over the years...

Pilsner Urquel: 42
JS Pilsner: 35
JS IPA: 45
Little Creatures: ~35

But yeah, DJR was spot on with his comments about balance. You may be better off focussing on the bitterness to gravity ratio (or BU:GU). Take the IBU and divide it by the last 2 numbers in the OG (ie if 1.050, then use 50). Some BU:GU ratios I work off are:

English Bitter: 0.8
APA: 0.75
IPA: 0.9-1
Easy drinking pale ale: 0.65
Czech Pils: 0.75


----------



## jason (11/2/07)

T.D. said:


> From what I have been told over the years...
> 
> Pilsner Urquel: 42
> JS Pilsner: 35
> ...





Thanks for the advice all. This BU:GU ratio will definitely come in handy.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (12/2/07)

This may help

http://www.brewsupplies.com/hops-gravity.htm

Cheers


----------

